# Tropheus moorii Lufubu



## stslimited84

Does anybody know anybody about this species, Tropheus moorii Lufubu? I read they are called "purple rainbows".

I had a prior thread about setting up a Tropheus tank, but then decided I couldnt do it b/c of cost. Well I have saved some money, and I've decided to get the trophs.

I bought 2 150 gal tanks. 1 of the tanks is going to be for the Trophs. The pics of Tropheus moorii Lufubu look great, almost the same coloration as the Ilangis.

Has anybody kept these? are they as nice in person in color as the ilangis, or red rainbows? They are a little bit less expensive than the Ilangis which is a plus.

How many juvies should I start with? Filtration is going to be a 100 gallon wet/dry sump supplemented by an FX5.

I look forward to hearing your responses! 8)


----------



## noddy

I have a very small group growing out right now. The pics I have seen of these guys vary between groups. Until mine get bigger, I won't know how nice they will end up. As far as how many to start with, I would suggest you get as many as you can get your hands on, up to around 40 - 50 juvie's.


----------



## geoff_tropheus

Lufubu is the purple rainbow. I have seen some real stunning Lufubu, and I have seen some drab looking "grey" ones before. It all depends on the breeding stock which they came. If your getting tank raised or F1's ask to see the breeding group and decided for yorself.

If they are wildcaught, demand a photo.

In general for color, I would rank those three you mention like this:

Red Rainbow, Ilangi, then Lufubu


----------



## vibsn

here are some pictures of my wild collected tropheus lufubu.


----------



## stslimited84

They are absolutely gorgeous!

What type of camera do you use? Is it any special/fancy? I can never get my fish photos to turn out so nicely. How do you do it?? :drooling:


----------



## vibsn

thanks  Love my lufubu's too  They are the purple ones.
I use a Nikon D50 camera. Very good camera. 
I am an amateur(?). The camera is doing all the job hehe 
Dont know anything about how to ajust the camera so i still have lots to learn.
Does anybody else have photos of Lufubu's?
Do you have any lufubu's yet?


----------



## stslimited84

vibsn said:


> thanks  Love my lufubu's too  They are the purple ones.
> I use a Nikon D50 camera. Very good camera.
> I am an amateur(?). The camera is doing all the job hehe
> Dont know anything about how to ajust the camera so i still have lots to learn.
> Does anybody else have photos of Lufubu's?
> Do you have any lufubu's yet?


No I dont have any troph's yet. I'm working on setting up a 150 gal for some Ilangi. :dancing:

I cant wait! your fish are stunning! What kind of lighting do you have on that tank? Plant in the background? Is that Pool Filter sand I see?


----------



## vibsn

Ilangi are beautiful!! Post some pics whene you get them!
Not quite sure what kind of light i had in the lufubu tank. They're in a different tank now
Here's the new tank


----------



## stslimited84

Is that a DIY background? What kind of plant is that in the center? A val of some sort?

The new setup is great!


----------



## vibsn

the background is a prestige background bougt from my local petstore..
http://cichlidecentret.biz/product.asp? ... 359&page=1 
yes it's a vailisineria of some kind. I use some plants in my tanks, because it's nice 
The tank is also built in, up on my wall.


----------



## sneakypete

How important is the colour of the substrate for achieving this purple colour in your Lufubu? I'm going with a medium tan substrate colour in my tank and am considering Lufubu but I'm a little concerned they won't show as well and turn a more grey colour.

pete


----------



## stslimited84

vibsn said:


> the background is a prestige background bougt from my local petstore..
> http://cichlidecentret.biz/product.asp? ... 359&page=1
> yes it's a vailisineria of some kind. I use some plants in my tanks, because it's nice
> The tank is also built in, up on my wall.


Once again a stunning tank. Its good to see the lufubu havent eaten the val. Now I just need to find a local source for some plants. Nobody around here has any decent plants at all. :x


----------



## vibsn

sneakypete said:


> How important is the colour of the substrate for achieving this purple colour in your Lufubu? I'm going with a medium tan substrate colour in my tank and am considering Lufubu but I'm a little concerned they won't show as well and turn a more grey colour.
> 
> pete


I recommend a light substrate,but the lighting is more important when you want to show the color on the fish.
But this lufubu is very special. I have seen many pictures of lufubu, and non of them could match our fish. You have to go for the one called "purple lufubu".
The lighting should have a touch of red in it. Or what ever the colour of the fish you have. We have yellow light in our Kiriza tank. And blue moonlight. Also we have moonlight in our lufubutank. (1x58w with moonlight,and 2x58w sylvania aquastar 10000k)


----------

